# I'll pay ANYONE who let's me use their internet!



## Jennifer2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

Hi Everyone! 

I'd like to pay anyone who lives in Canada to let me ride off of their internet connection (assuming it's not dial up).

I realize there's a lot of questions/suspicions involved 

*but first, the pay:*

For the first month you let me use your internet, I'll pay you $19.99 USD
For the second month you let me use your internet, I'll pay you $29.99 USD
For the third month and on you let me use your internet, I'll pay you $39.99 USD. 

After the third month, that equates to about $500 a year. All paid through PayPal, money order, cashiers check, a wad off cash in a ninja turtles lunch box or whatever payment method you prefer...

*Why I'm asking for this:*

I need to play a game online with a Canadian community. Their servers don't allow US IP addresses and getting caught with a proxy or datacenter VPN will get my account blocked  

I have to have a residential IP address. 

What I won't do (and you can monitor me):

Porn, anything illegal, hacking, anything else malevolent you can think of. You can keep all logs of what I do.

I have my own internet connection at home so if I want to browse the internet or do whatever, I'll use my own. I just need the Canadian one to play the game.

There's no catches or anything sneaky going on. You can chat with me over the phone and I'll actually be in Canada on Friday if you want to meet me (BC). I'll be with my Grandpa (he's 86 I think, I'm 24). Anyone in BC that wants to do this but meet me first, it only takes me a few hours to drive up there, so I can do that any time just about. 

Anyways, hope this isn't totally against the rules - but don't know any other places to ask...

PM me if interested!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

It's cheaper to let your grandpa have an internetconnection, so you can surf on his.


----------



## Simon9999 (Mar 16, 2012)

*Not a chance*

I'm sorry, but do really think anyone with half a brain would allow a total stranger access to their computor and the information contained within? 

This forum is hardly the place for such requests. Perhaps you should contact one of your gaming friends and arrange something with one of them.


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

Simon9999 said:


> I'm sorry, but do really think anyone with half a brain would allow a total stranger access to their computor and the information contained within?
> 
> This forum is hardly the place for such requests. Perhaps you should contact one of your gaming friends and arrange something with one of them.


A VPN connection doesn't give access to a computer or it's files. And I said I'd meet in person in BC. I don't have any gaming friends in Canada unfortunately.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

What is the game you want to play?


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the responses. This thread can closed or deleted. I found someone on another forum to do it. Thanks for not reporting or deleting it before!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Let this be a warning for people:

Our son downloaded a game from Pirate Bay, and within 48 hours we got an e-mail from our provider. They had been contacted by the Entertainment Software Association to notify them that someone with our IP address had downloaded 'Command and conquer' and they requested that:


> > Accordingly, ESA hereby requests Cogeco Cable to immediately do the following:
> >
> > 1. Notify the account holder of the Infringing Material.
> > 2. Remove, or disable access to, the Infringing Material detailed above.
> > 3. Take appropriate action against the account holder under your Abuse Policy/Terms of Service Agreement, including termination of a repeat offender.


People like Jennifer can SAY that they will not do anything of this kind, but as I am the person on the contract and the one who gave you access, I will be the one who's in trouble. Not you.


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

EVHB said:


> Let this be a warning for people:
> 
> Our son downloaded a game from Pirate Bay, and within 48 hours we got an e-mail from our provider. They had been contacted by the Entertainment Software Association to notify them that someone with our IP address had downloaded 'Command and conquer' and they requested that:
> 
> ...


"People like Jennifer"? You mean, people like your son? 

Don't group me into some category of wishing to do malevolent things or label me potentially dangerous. Your warning is more of a warning to anyone with a child or spouse or for anyone that uses their connection for that matter. 

You obviously wouldn't be interested in something like this and are less trusting. That's more than okay, but don't spew nonsense words or warning because you had a bad experience with your own Son. 

On a further note, why would I even need to seek out someone from Canada to do anything like that? 

Among the more feasible possibilities: 

1) My own internet connection? 
2) Use a VPN for $5 a month to encrypt all my data, so anything I do is kept completely private
3) Get a free Proxy or VPN in any country I want, and accomplish the same thing
4) Drive 3 minutes to McDonalds free Wi-Fi and do the same thing
5) Drive around a residential area scanning for unlocked wi-fi, or use a program to hack into one

I can see why you asked me about what game I wanted to play. If I'm going to pay someone $500 a year to use their internet (low bandwidth usage), why in the world would I then download something illegally? At most a computer game costs what, $40? (Duh?)


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

My son did this because his friends told him that you could do that in Canada, that it was not illegal. We are immigrants and than it takes a while before you know all the rules. And he only did it once, but it was a very good lesson for him not even to trust 'friends'.
He did something that he was not supposed to do, like you are doing now: cheating to get something you want.


----------



## Jennifer2010 (Mar 21, 2012)

EVHB said:


> My son did this because his friends told him that you could do that in Canada, that it was not illegal. We are immigrants and than it takes a while before you know all the rules. And he only did it once, but it was a very good lesson for him not even to trust 'friends'.
> He did something that he was not supposed to do, like you are doing now: cheating to get something you want.


1) "Cheating" and illegal are two separate things
2) Any teenager is going to tell their parents it was their friend's fault (of course it was! My son could do no wrong!"
3) It doesn't take a rocket scientist to know that when you download something "pirated" without paying for it, it's not okay. It's not okay in Belgium, why would it be okay in Canada?
4) You know nothing about what I'm doing, so why call me a cheater? I could name about 20 computer games that are not open to Canadians. Does that mean Canadians are cheating if they play? Of course not. How is that cheating? Do Canadians have some magical ability to play a game better because they have Canadian blood? 

Give me a break and please, get over yourself.

P.S. and do you know how many Canadians use US and British VPN's so they can stream BBC content and what not? Illegal, no. Cheating, no.


----------



## yeeah39 (Apr 12, 2012)

yes. you need vpn .will help you


----------



## inutley (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi Jennifer,

This thread was getting abit off track but thought you might be able to help me. I am a Brit living in canada and as you noted above looking to strema BBC content over here. I have access to a VPN in the UK but can you advise me on how to set it up?

Thanks

Ian


----------



## yeeah39 (Apr 12, 2012)

hi you want to know vpn set up? which system you use?


----------



## Freddy_uk (Feb 11, 2012)

inutley said:


> Hi Jennifer,
> 
> This thread was getting abit off track but thought you might be able to help me. I am a Brit living in canada and as you noted above looking to strema BBC content over here. I have access to a VPN in the UK but can you advise me on how to set it up?
> 
> ...


Its easy to setup, its done in your windows/Mac and not in your app. Google your question setup vpn on ...... your vpn provider probably has guides.


----------



## yeeah39 (Apr 12, 2012)

use us vpn


----------

